# How do you suppose I follow this theme for MFF?



## Bir (Oct 23, 2011)

I just cannot figure out how to dress myself for a "Route 66" themed convention (This MFF.)

Because the history of the road is like, forever long, I could practically dress in whatever attire I want, but I want to stick to SOMETHING that will stand out. 

So I thought about a few things, and these are what I have come up with:

1. Dress in an 80's do, jeans and leather jacket and sneakers and such. 
2. Buy a 60's inspired dress, pincurl my hair, and follow the "Dream" theme, where people were going from Chicago to the land of dreams, as in Bir's gonna go get famous or something.
3. Wear a t-shirt with a sweet car. XP

I'm just having trouble finding one that fits well. Steampunk is easy to follow since the entire idea is expressed through fashion, and Halloween is easy to follow for obvious reasons.. HOW DO I FOLLOW THIS DAMNED THEME?

XD

Would it be pointless to follow it? Will there be anyone else that will try to dress for the theme or not?


----------



## DeepDarkSamurai (Oct 23, 2011)

lol why i would go with jeans a jacket and a cowboy hat. im shure you could try something similer


----------



## Bir (Oct 23, 2011)

XD That's the same thing my mom suggested. I want to go in something with pizazz, though XD


----------



## DeepDarkSamurai (Oct 23, 2011)

well then try to go in a patched jacket a top hat with the top punched out and a hobo bindle 
hobos used to wander the highways and planes right?

btw i really like your fursona Bir


----------



## Bir (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks. : 3

And jeez. xD

I think I'm gonna stick to my 50's girl attire. I really, really want to. If it's overdoing it, then heh, oh well. Besides, I really really really really want to have a reason to pincurl my hair again. My face has an "old times" look to it, apparently. Bwahahaha.

/end ego


----------



## Cloudy (Oct 26, 2011)

I see that you didn't want to go with my suggestion of going as Paul Bunyan holding a giant hotdog. D : <
That was a brilliant idea, you'll wish you'd done it.

Otherwise, I suggest a diner girl. Like, in old 50's waitress-or-carhop-wear. Diners were big along Route 66, as I'm aware of it. Not that my knowledge is vast or anything, as I've really only traveled the Atlanta, IL portion, but IN THAT TEENSY BIT OF IT THERE WAS A DINER. 
Also an excuse to carry around a delicious pie. 

/idea






See Bir would look adorable in that.


----------



## Bir (Oct 26, 2011)

Cloudy said:


> I see that you didn't want to go with my suggestion of going as Paul Bunyan holding a giant hotdog. D : <
> That was a brilliant idea, you'll wish you'd done it.
> 
> Otherwise, I suggest a diner girl. Like, in old 50's waitress-or-carhop-wear. Diners were big along Route 66, as I'm aware of it. Not that my knowledge is vast or anything, as I've really only traveled the Atlanta, IL portion, but IN THAT TEENSY BIT OF IT THERE WAS A DINER.
> ...



The Paul Bunyan idea is starting to seem pretty good. XD

And I would look PRETTY DAMNED ADORABLE in that.


----------

